# Who stock Smok Tfv4 mini accessories



## VapeSnow (20/11/15)

Hi guys

I would like to know who stock all the coils heads and dual coil rebuildable deck for the Smok Tfv4 MINI??

Any help will be grateful


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/15)

Im looking for all above


----------



## Dirk (20/11/15)

Hey VapeSnow, thevapery.co.za stock the TF-R2, N2-Air and Ti coils.. We also have one or two quads left in stock as well, but not listed on the website..

Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/15)

Dirk said:


> Hey VapeSnow, thevapery.co.za stock the TF-R2, N2-Air and Ti coils.. We also have one or two quads left in stock as well, but not listed on the website..
> 
> Sent "mobile" from my SGS6 via Tapatalk...


 Okay great and the TF-R2(dual coil rebuildable deck) will fit in the mini?


----------



## 6ghost9 (21/11/15)

As far as I understand all the coils are interchangeable between the mini and the regular.


----------



## Lim (21/11/15)

hi

all coils are interchangable

we have R2, RCA, T3, Q4, S6 and CLP2

getting the air coils soon


----------



## VapeSnow (21/11/15)

Lim said:


> hi
> 
> all coils are interchangable
> 
> ...


Whats your website?


----------



## Lim (21/11/15)

still dont have a website yet, should be up in Dec. 
in the meanwhile call look in the forum space under Dragon Vape


----------



## VapeSnow (21/11/15)

Okay thx


----------

